# Calcium Sand Vs Reptile Carpet



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi there,

I am adopting a rescue bearded dragon who is 4 years old and currently getting his viv set up.

I went to the reptile store and they recommended calcium sand over reptile carpet for hygine etc so I got some of that.

I have since been told Calcium sand is bad as the beardie may like to eat it and it could cause impactation and damage them and that reptile carpet is better...

I did some reading and from what I read impactation on sand can be an issue but in dragons under a year old so suffice to say I am now totally confused!

I want what is best for my new beardie..... advice please?

Mel


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

have a look on google on impactation in lizards, some will turn your stomach.
As for reptile carpet, personally I hate it. just looks uuurgh.
I, as well as a fair few others, use stone effect lino. the thinner the better as its less likely to have smelly glues in it. Think i got enough to do about 6 vivs twice over for a tenner.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Calci Sand is a definate no no for all reptiles.
I used repti carpet for a bit, but it doesn't look too great and holds in bad odours. It's slightly more expensive but will last and is easy to clean, but tile - either slate or vinyl etc. work perfectly and have no risk of impaction!


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

*Just be careful*

Hi,

I've always kept my Beardie on children's play sand, it's pretty cheap and my little chap is happy as larry on it. I have tried calci sand in the past (just a few months ago) as it was winter and I couldn't get my hands on any play sand. Knowing the risk that some dragons tend to eat it I kept a very close eye on him, and yes the little monster started to munch it, so I got rid of it straight away and replaced with paper towel for the time being. He seems happier with it gone now too. I also have 2 large tiles in the viv so he has a clean feeding area which is how I've chosen to limit the impaction risk when using normal play sand, although he doesn't actively try and eat this like he did with the calci! Lots of people have really strong views on calci sand (and some rightly so!). The main thing is to make sure that your Beardie is happy on whatever substrate or combination of substrates you choose. Saying that I would urge you to learn from others mistakes and not go with the calci. Happy Herping! :2thumb:


----------



## GeekyGoth (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you all so much 

Having read this I've decided to forget the calci sand and have ordered some repti carpet, I'm also going to get some Lino and some slate tiles then I will see what he likes best 

Sorry for more questions but I've brought him a heat mat, it doesn't get very hot only about 24 degrees and keeps the viv at a stable 20 degrees overnight without anything else in it (though it may change when fully set) I've been told by a couple of people heat mat isn't needed? Everything I've read says it's best to use them (as long as no way the animal can come into contact and risk burning) - any opinions?

Thanks


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Personally I dont use a heat mat, but it could be a good idea if the temps drop below adverage room temperature over night(about 20C) which mine rarely does. If you go ahead with the heat mat though make sure you keep it at the hot end of the viv so your BD still has a good temperature gradiant. Also keep the heatmat under one of your tiles or the repti carpet to avoid a burnt belly


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

or go for newspaper. you can get it for free (local papers) it has no risk of impaction. easy to clean (change it for new bits). 

it may not look the best. but it does the job just fine


----------

